# The most cost-effective way...The most cost effective way to break stuff...



## a_majoor (3 Apr 2007)

This should give air force planners everywhere pause for thought......

http://www.slate.com/id/2162791/



> B-52, Where Are You?Why the Pentagon doesn't want you to know its bombers finally work.
> By Gregg Easterbrook
> Posted Monday, April 2, 2007, at 7:05 AM ET
> 
> ...


----------

